# Cpt 93613



## MChlpka (Oct 8, 2010)

Help.  New to Cardiology.  Our doctor is billing
93620-26
93621-26
93623-26
93651
93613-26

All are paid but 93613.  Denials states exceeds fee schedule.  CO-45.  Can anyone help elaborate on this issue or advise if this is payable?  

Thanks for your help in this matter.


----------



## dphillips (Oct 8, 2010)

Try billing it without the 26 modifier. it is not required on 93613 and we get paid for it with no problems.


----------



## MChlpka (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you very much, I appreciate it !!


----------

